# Unusual Chems



## Built (Oct 3, 2010)

There are a few things I find myself researching over and over, getting distracted by all the sparkly things on the internet, eventually staggering off to bed bleary-eyed and waaaay too late.

So I thought to myself: "Hey, self, why not share the joy with your IM homies?"

And so I shall. Note that many of these are available OTC as horse supps.

In no particular order, I am interested in:


Arginine has LOUSY bioavailability. But injected, L-arginine is used to stimulate a GH spike. Anyone have experience using injected L-arginine? Where do you get it - vet med site or elsewhere? How much do you use, and when? 

Carnitine is another injectable. Anyone using it as an injection? 

NO donors: Viagra has utility preworkout as an NO donor. I'm interested to know if nitroglycerine patches have any utility in a preworkout application.

kynoselen/syntheselen - synthetek says their syntheselen is safer than kynoselen. Anyone have experience with either of these?

Injected aminos such as leucine, or combined BCAAs in general.

I am also interested to know if anyone has used yohimbine to promote insulin release PWO, or if anyone has used metformin for post workout glucose disposal. 

I have other substances about which I would like information, but this will get the discussion started.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

B-12 is also in that vet list


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure, but it's just a vitamin. But okay. I buy it OTC at the pharmacy.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 4, 2010)

I use nothing.

You are a *total geek*.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

Vit K


----------



## Built (Oct 4, 2010)

Let me be more specific here. I am not looking for a random list without application. I am interested in knowing how to use these items. For example:

How much arginine should be injected, and when? 
Does injected L-carnitine have any spot-reduction effect on bodyfat?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 5, 2010)

Built, the injectable L-Carnitine has interested me, and like you, I have not had much luck with tried and true testimonials.  The most in depth discussion I could find on it was:
Injectable L-Carnitine - Mind and Muscle Forums

About halfway down the first page, Lyle McDonald puts in his 2 cents and provides another link.

I know this isnt what you were looking for, just attemping to be helpful and subbed to this thread for info!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2010)

I have some injectable L-Carnitine , just cant bring myself around to try it yet.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 9, 2010)

About 6 years ago I tried kynoselen.  At the time, I had read that it would help while cutting.  I used it IM and recall it required a fairly big volume shot.  Long story short, when I used enough to do anything, it caused a bit of anxiety and I stopped taking it.

Have you tried need2slin?  I used it during my most recent pct and felt fantastic, I was taking a few other things so its hard to tell what did what, but I can say that I leaned out a bit and was able to add calories to my diet.  Definitely worth a look if you are interested in glucophage.  I have read others say that it is antiquated with products like need2slin - that is the only product like this that I have used (GDA), but there are several others.


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2010)

Antiquated? It's that old?


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 9, 2010)

Regarding metformin, this is from wiki:

When I said antiquated, I meant that there may be more effective alternatives available.  However,  when searching, I discovered it was first synthesized in the 1920s (if wiki is correct), so it has been around a while as well.

Metformin (INN) (pronounced /mɛtˈfɔrmɪn/; originally sold as Glucophage) is an oral anti-diabetic drug in the biguanide class. It is the first-line drug of choice for the treatment of type 2 diabetes, particularly in overweight and obese people and those with normal kidney function.[1][2][3] Evidence is also mounting for its efficacy in gestational diabetes, although safety concerns still preclude its widespread use in this setting. It is also used in the treatment of polycystic ovary syndrome and has been investigated for other diseases where insulin resistance may be an important factor.
When prescribed appropriately, metformin causes few adverse effects—the most common is gastrointestinal upset—and is associated with a low risk of hypoglycemia. Lactic acidosis (a buildup of lactate in the blood) can be a serious concern in overdose and when it is prescribed to people with contraindications, but otherwise, there is no significant risk. Metformin helps reduce LDL cholesterol and triglyceride levels and is not associated with weight gain, and is the only anti-diabetic drug that has been conclusively shown to prevent the cardiovascular complications of diabetes. As of 2009, metformin is one of only two oral anti-diabetics in the World Health Organization Model List of Essential Medicines (the other being glibenclamide).[4]
First synthesized and found to reduce blood sugar in the 1920s, metformin was forgotten for the next two decades as research shifted to insulin and other anti-diabetic drugs. Interest in metformin was rekindled in the late 1940s after several reports that it could reduce blood sugar levels in people, and in 1957, French physician Jean Sterne published the first clinical trial of metformin as a treatment for diabetes. It was introduced to the United Kingdom in 1958, Canada in 1972, and the United States in 1995. Metformin is now believed to be the most widely prescribed anti-diabetic drug in the world; in the United States alone, more than 42 million prescriptions were filled in 2009 for its generic formulations.[5][6]


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 9, 2010)

Perhaps, I should have first said that I have never used Metformin.  So, I cannot compare need2slin to its effects.  I have only read testimonials comparing the two and have found need2slin to be quite effective.


----------



## Synthetek (Apr 14, 2011)

> In no particular order, I am interested in:
> 
> 
> Carnitine is another injectable. Anyone using it as an injection?
> kynoselen/syntheselen - synthetek says their syntheselen is safer than kynoselen. Anyone have experience with either of these?





jmorrison said:


> Built, the injectable L-Carnitine has interested me, and like you, I have not had much luck with *tried and true testimonials. *



For more information on the how the 2 products work check this out:
The Science Behind: ‘Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter’ | Synthetek
The Science Behind: 'Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator' | Synthetek

For testimonials and feedback check out:
SYNTHETINE - Professional Muscle
syntheselen highest dose? - Professional Muscle


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 17, 2011)

Built said:


> In no particular order, I am interested in:
> 
> kynoselen/syntheselen - synthetek says their syntheselen is safer than kynoselen. Anyone have experience with either of these?


 Here's a pic of one of my friends that has used Synthetek's Syntheselen - It's an excellent product for weight lose and increased vascularity!

Mike1107

Leg shot after Synthelesen a few years ago - Professional Muscle


----------

